
The technology of the web, reinvented - chrismair
http://beta.dadi.tech/
======
chrismair
We’re really excited to share our project with you. DADI is over two-years in
the making and we've just launched in beta.

The DADI platform was born out of frustration. Our previous business was an
agency, and during the 10-years we ran it we built hundreds of content managed
websites and apps for clients all over the world. Typically we’d use third-
party content management platforms and user management tools, but this always
ended up being a frustrating experience, with development complexity slowing
us down and limitations within these tools limiting our vision. For the most
part, the frameworks and tools we were using seemed locked in the past.

So we set about building our own.

DADI is a powerful, API-first development stack for products of all sizes and
scale. Think of DADI as a connected collection of micro services that manage
content and user data together in one pot, and has the intelligence to decide
who sees what content and when.

It’s evolving all the time and we have a roadmap that takes us well into next
year, but we’re excited to share it with you as it stands.

